# girlfriends



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so bored.......been out of work since october .........looking desperately.........is there any other females out there bored......if u r maybe we cud meet up 4 a coffe.......lack of friends here


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It's Carnival time in Cyprus, great time to meet people. What are you looking for, workwise?


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

any job that brings cash in lol


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Where are you based in Cyprus?


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

kato paphos


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Then i think you are going to find it tough to find somewhere there. Have you tried Limassol or Nicosia?


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

dont hv vehicle


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Try placing a free ad in a local newspaper, or place ads in supermarkets locally.


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

i have believe me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lizzie123 said:


> i have believe me


Lizzie until you find a job why not try doing some voluntary work in places such as Pafiakos, Paws, or one of the charity shops. That will help you meet more people and maybe ultimately a job will come out of it.


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you l will try


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Where abouts in Kato Paphos are you?


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

universal


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At universal you are well within easy walking distance of Pafiakos animal shelter. 
I know they are always looking for dog walkers so it would give you something constructive to do and also the chance to meet people.


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

true...thks 4 ur advice and help


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

lol I thought this thread was a guy asking openly for a "girlfriend" because "i'm bored".. I especially liked the high standards of "are there any females out there bored.."  but now I remember lizzie is a girls name!


I'm finding it really difficult to book flight from and to Paphos airport which I've heard is because they are cutting down on those flights so I can imagine must not be many jobs around the paphos regions because of that. (just guessing tho)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> lol I thought this thread was a guy asking openly for a "girlfriend" because "i'm bored".. I especially liked the high standards of "are there any females out there bored.."  but now I remember lizzie is a girls name!
> 
> 
> I'm finding it really difficult to book flight from and to Paphos airport which I've heard is because they are cutting down on those flights so I can imagine must not be many jobs around the paphos regions because of that. (just guessing tho)


I think it depends where you want to fly from and to. We never have any problems booking flights to the Uk and have just booked our flight for a family wedding later this year. No problems at all with lots of choice.


----------

